# MicroWin V 1.x (alte Version!)



## Markus (21 Januar 2006)

hallo,

bin in china, habe ein altes projekt für eine s7200.

das projekt bestht aus mehreren dateien und eine endet mit *.prj

ich habe v3.2 auf dem laptop, aber wenn ich das projekt öffnen will sagt microwin das ich es zuerst mit der alten version öffnen muss und bestimmte parameter ändern...

ich weis nicht welche version das war, die datei wurde zuletzt am 07.11.97 geändert, habe noch ne andere version vom 18.11.99

kann ich irgendwo die microwin versionen bei siemens downloaden?

wenn sie nicht allzu groß sind könnte mit jemand diese alte version mailen?

markus


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2006)

H A L T !  :lol: 

hab da grad folendes gefunden:

FRAGE:
Ich kann mein Projekt mit STEP 7-Micro/Win 2.1x 32Bit nicht mehr öffnen. Was kann ich tun? 

ANTWORT:
Das Projekt "xxx.prj" kann nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Dies tritt vorwiegend mit Projekten auf, die mit einer älteren Version (<= V2.0) erstellt worden sind.

Die Lösung ist: 

Erzeugen Sie ein neues Projekt "yyy.prj". 
Öffnen Sie das File "yyy.prj" mit Wordpad. 
Ändern Sie alle vier Dateinamen von "yyy.ob1" in "xxx.ob1", "yyy.db1" in "xxx.db1", usw.. 
Speichern Sie "yyy.prj" ab. 
Öffnen Sie das Projekt "yyy.prj" mit Micro/WIN, anstelle des Projektes yyy wird das Projekt xxx geöffnet. 
Speichern Sie das Projekt unter einem neuen Namen ab. 


wenn es nicht geht dann melde ich mich wieder...


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2006)

hallo,

ging so leider nicht. geht vermutlich nur in der v2.1.x die in dem beispiel erwähnt wird...

bzw. ab v3 wird vermutlich das *.prj format nicht mehr unterstützt...

hab mein problem anders gelöst.

also aufpassen, ggf demnächst vieleich mal sicherheitshalber das setup einer alten mcrowinn auf den laptop...


----------



## knabi (23 Januar 2006)

Oje, das kann doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein  :x , alle Vorgängerversionen parat haben zu müssen. Soviel zum Thema "abwärtskompatibel".

Dieses Problem hatte ich in der Tat noch nicht, allerdings habe ich die Mícro-Win auch erst ab den 3.x Verisonen eingesetzt  :?


----------

